# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  suggestions on the best exercize 4 a girl to build up her butt..

## SexySweetheart

I want a *KA-POW* butt.
Unsure if the same work out/exersize/weight lifting that guys suggest to each other for a better butt, would have the same effect on a girls tushey.

Any suggests would be appreciated

----------


## baseline_9

Deep Squats
Deep Leg Presses
Stiff Leg Dead Lifts

A wide stance in the Leg Press and Squat also helps to engage the Glutes

----------


## SexySweetheart

awsome! thanks
Will ask the man to show me how to do these  :Smilie:

----------


## FireGuy

Everything Base mentioned and throw in some long stride lunges as well.

----------


## crazy_rocks

thats awesome that you wanna grow the bubble butt

----------


## SexySweetheart

AWSOME

 
thanks lol

----------


## crazy_rocks

is that that the pornstar naomi? i think it is

----------


## SexySweetheart

ok, i think im a lill terrified that you may possibly know what actress this *ss belongs too, that I randomly found on google images.... lmao

----------


## crazy_rocks

oh give me a break, dont be terrified. but anyways i was wrong. its druuna. this is naomi russell just so you can understand the resemblance. 



good luck. be sure to put up some pics to show us your progress...joking

----------


## SexySweetheart

:Haha: 
ok, so clearly ur as "passionate" about porn, as I am with X-Men lol
but I still cant get over the fact that you can tell an actress, just by her butt.... super funny to me
...and yes, they are both very pretty tushies  :Wink:

----------


## Bonaparte

Crazy rocks may have been joking about progress pics, but I think its a fantastic idea.
And besides, you'll get SO much more advice and helpful tips that way  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonaparte

Double post. Sorry, I got excited and kept clicking the mouse...

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ good suggestion ....actualy, I did take some "raw" pix for myself, that I plan to do every month or so...cuz I have been loosing inches but not lbs ~so I can, in the future compare my pix for further inspiration.
But I am gonna have to pass on that suggestion, gawd knows Im critical enuff on myself ~ not ready to let others join in, while being so vulnerably exposed. I can take a good ribbing as well as give a few, but I am really uncomfortable in the body I currently have, still have a few too many gurly moments of, self blame and insecurity to take such a step.
Possibly in the future (plus I would check with Tiger for approval first) ...Im open to it being a possibility.  :Smilie:

----------


## Twist

What Base said and Fire. Those are my main exercises for glutes with females however I find that leg press with feet and legs completely together, feet placed high up on the leg press (toes almost hanging off) really helps pull out the bubble butt. That along with some healthy legs to support the butt and you are all set.

----------


## baseline_9

> double post. Sorry, i got excited and kept clicking the mouse...


lmfao

----------


## M302_Imola

> What Base said and Fire. Those are my main exercises for glutes with females however I find that leg press with feet and legs completely together, feet placed high up on the leg press (toes almost hanging off) really helps pull out the bubble butt. That along with some healthy legs to support the butt and you are all set.


Good suggestion...I am also a fan of one-legged leg press so you can really ascent the stretch. To me it almost mimics walking lunges.

----------

